# Sweet and tangy coleslaw



## bryankimjade (Feb 2, 2008)

Does anyone have a recipe for coleslaw that has a sweet and tangy dressing (i think it has oil and red wine vinegar) instead of mayonaise??


----------



## buckytom (Feb 2, 2008)

alix has a good slaw.

umm, this is groundhog day, isn't it?


oh, alix....


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 2, 2008)

buckytom said:


> alix has a good slaw.
> 
> umm, this is groundhog day, isn't it?
> 
> ...


 
He didn't say anything about meat BT


----------



## pacanis (Feb 2, 2008)

buckytom said:


> alix has a good slaw.
> 
> umm, this is groundhog day, isn't it?
> 
> ...


 
 How appropriate! Couldn't have timed it better


----------



## bryankimjade (Feb 2, 2008)

New to this site, who is alix and where do i find the recipe?


----------



## buckytom (Feb 2, 2008)

beware of alix, bryan.

she's 7 feet tall, with glowing green eyes, giant fangs, and hairy claws. she's got the disposition of a wounded mountain lion, and the attitude of a rattler.

and never, EVER, make fun of canadians or she'll hunt you down and eat your spleen. 





but she does have good recipes.

here's her dad's basic cole slaw recipe.  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/joe-s-famous-coleslaw-18113.html

it's a good starter for a non-mayo slaw. you can then add your own twist to it to suit your tastes. i'm thinking add some sugar and/or carrots for sweetness, and maybe red wine vinegar for tanginess.


and boy am i gonna be in trouble when she reads this...


----------



## pacanis (Feb 2, 2008)

bryankimjade said:


> New to this site, who is alix and where do i find the recipe?


 
Hi bryan or kim or jade..... you don't look like Jon Voight or sell Tupperware do you 

Welcome


----------



## bryankimjade (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi all,  I guess the name is confusing.  I just use the name from my email and every other address.  But I am Kim.  Bryan is my husband, and Jade is my 100 lb. rotweiler.


----------



## Alix (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi bryankimjade, sorry to be so long in replying. Its been a bit hectic this weekend. That recipe link is indeed my favorite non mayo slaw. (My dad's creation) The key is to balance the tart of the lemon juice with the sweet of the carmelized onions and the salt that you put in. If you want to I would suggest monkeying with different tart flavours first, red wine vinegar maybe, or apple cider vinegar...something like that. Good luck. Post and let me know if you tried it and how you changed things up. Always game for a new twist on things.

Buckytom, can I see you in my office for a moment please young man????  Are you dissing Canadians again? I will have to send you to Grandma Dove's woodshed if you don't behave yourself.


----------



## tupperware (Feb 4, 2008)

I didn't know that monkeys were native to Canada.


----------



## Jeff G. (Feb 5, 2008)

bryankimjade said:


> Does anyone have a recipe for coleslaw that has a sweet and tangy dressing (i think it has oil and red wine vinegar) instead of mayonaise??



The best slaw in my opinion is good old fashioned vinegar slaw. 

Shredded cabbage, celery seed. Vinegar, sugar, water.  Mix it up.  Mix the vinegar, sugar, water to taste..  needs to have a strong vinegar bite.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 5, 2008)

tupperware said:


> I didn't know that monkeys were native to Canada.


 
i guess you've never been to a maple leafs game, huh tupp?


----------



## bryankimjade (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks Jeff,  So your recipe is to just replace the mayo with vinegar?  No oil or other ingrediants?  I know that you can season to taste , but I would like any suggestions.


----------

